# طرد الباعة من الهيكل



## النهيسى (12 يونيو 2011)

*طرد الباعة من الهيكل

*
*طهّر يسوع الهيكل بكل سلطان، وبكل حزم وقوة.*

*" أخرج جميع الذين كانوا يبيعون ويشترون في الهيكل"،*

*"وقلب موائد الصيارفة، وكراسى باعة  	الحمام"،*​ 

*"ووبَّخ الناس بشدة قائلاً:
*
*
*
*بيتى بيت الصلاه يدعى*
*وأنتم جعلتموه 	مغارة لصوص" (متى 21: 12، 13). *

*"ولم يدع أحداً يجتاز الهيكل بمتاع" (مر  	11: 16).*

*وحسب رواية الأنجيل لمعلمنا يوحنا البشير، في موضع مبكر، يقول عن الرب  	إنه "صنع سوطاً من حِبال، وطرد الجميع من الهيكل الغنم والبقر، وكبّ دراهم 	الصيارف، وقَلَبَ موائدهم. وقال لباعة الحمام: إرفعوا هذه من ههنا " (يو 2:   	14-16).*

*وهذا يرينا أن المسيح الوديع كان حازماً أيضاً.*​
​







​* 

*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (13 يونيو 2011)

وصاحب الصور يكون مع حضرتك ويحميك​


----------



## النهيسى (13 يونيو 2011)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> وصاحب الصور يكون مع حضرتك ويحميك​


*شكرا جدا
للمرور  الرائع
منتهى الذوق
الرب يباركك*​


----------

